# Spawning In Sand



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Who's had piranha spawn in sand? Do the eggs get caked with sand since they're sticky n get buried in the sand from the male fanning them?


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

My 135 is sand and the sand does stick to the eggs. They clump up and get coated in sand and some of it sticks to the wigglers' yolk sacks by a little strand and acts as an anchor until they are free swimming. It mostly comes from other fish freak-outs and not the male fanning them since he is very careful usually. Doesn't seem to cause too much of a problem but I can't compare it to gravel side by side...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

My male swims in circles n creates some turbulence but he's on gravel so guess he might lighten his fanning. Are the wigglers harder to suck up? Get a lot of sand siphoned up too? Thinking if male fanned to hard the eggs might get buried. With gravel they stay right on top as soon as the hatch n wiggle into the gravel I know its time to siphon them out.I have one sand tank(P-bass) n honestly I like the looks, but hate it.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah there's some sand in the fry tank that got siphoned w/ the fry. I don't mind, in fact I may put just enough to cover so they don't have to deal with the light reflecting. I think There's pros and cons to both. I can't say for certain though if the sand harms the eggs or the wigglers. I think more harm would come as abrasions from the sand whereas gravel may not be so abrasive. There's a huge batch down there now, one of the biggest yet, so I will try to watch them hatch and see how it goes. The male is real good about fanning and actually keeps sand away to a degree. Most of the sand on the eggs comes from other fish freaking out and kicking it up on the eggs.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I am going to aquascape my piranha tank half gravel and half sand to see which side they prefer. Personally I think it would probably be easier to get the wigglers from the gravel vs. sand. Anyway I have been thinking about mixing subs in the p tank for a while this is a good excuse as any. 
I agree with you the sand looks cool but is a bit of a pain to work with.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds awesome Im interested to see which sub they pick to spawn on.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Bruner for asking about this here.. Just so you know mine have not spawned yet.. I have to go away for the weekend to Michigan so i have stopped the WC and have decided to wait a cpl months before i try it again.. I will be keeping you informed though..lol

I love the look of my reds with the white sand but if its going to make it easier on me in the long run i have no issues changing out the substrate.. Kinda why i decided to give up on trying to breed them right now. I want to make sure i have all my ducks in a row before i get in over my head..lol

For those that dont know I am using my reds as a teaching tool for me so i can breed my Macs eventually. If the reds do breed and I am able to grow some i have no idea WTF I am going to do with them..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can always feed the baby rbp to Macs n adult rbp. Homegrown feeders! 90% of my spawns get fed to all my predators n even my girls community tank.


----------

